# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Перспективность лечения вирусов на сайте

## никыч

Добрый день, уважаемое сообщество!
Для начала хочу всех поблагодарить за помощь, которую здесь оказывают люди на безвозмездной основе, это очень нужно и полезно, ведь в нашем мире так мало хорошего, ваш сайт - один из этих хороших моментов в жизни многих пользователей ЭВМ. Уверен в этом! Спасибо вам большое.

А теперь перейдем к делу. У меня будет не просьба о помощи вылечить вирус, хотя такая проблема присутствует, а скорее просьба о помощи посоветовать, что делать в одной из таких ситуаций.

В общем дело такое.
На днях от хостинга пришло письмо:
"На Вашем хостинге *** функционирует вредоносное программное обеспечение. Данные действия являются нарушением п. 11.4 Регламента оказания услуги хостинга: (ссылка). Со списком подозрительных объектов Вы можете ознакомиться в файле ********* Обращаем Ваше внимание, что данный список может быть не полным, а также содержать файлы, которые не являются вредоносными, подозрительные файлы Вам нужно проанализировать самостоятельно, либо обратиться за уточнениями к разработчику Вашего сайта.
> 
> Мы предполагаем, что Ваша услуга хостинга была взломана. Во избежание дальнейшего использования Вашего хостинга в качестве площадки для вредоносной активности, услуга заблокирована в соответствии с Регламентом оказания услуги хостинга.
> 
> Рекомендации по устранению нарушений:
> *проверить компьютеры, с которых осуществлялось администрирование сайтов на хостинге, на наличие вредоносных программ (несколькими антивирусами и вручную); 
> *проверить наличие посторонних файлов на Вашей услуге хостинга, а также наличие вредоносного кода в файлах сайтов и удалить их;
> *проверить каталоги для временных файлов (/tmp, /var) на хостинге; в эти каталоги возможна запись данных скриптами;
> *проверить скрипты сайтов на наличие уязвимостей и устранить их;
> *обновить систему управления сайтом (CMS) до актуальной версии;
> *на тарифных планах 201, 202, 301, 302 и 1C-Битрикс вместо доступа по протоколу FTP использовать протокол SFTP (ссылка ); 
> *при работе с услугой хостинга не сохранять в программах-клиентах пароли доступа в целях исключения их кражи. 
> 
> Чтобы возобновить работу услуги хостинга, Вам необходимо сообщить в ответе на данное письмо о принятых мерах по устранению последствий и причин нарушения Регламента.
> При повторном нарушении пунктов Регламента действие услуги хостинга может быть прекращено. "

Посмотрел список файлов и посчитал их, получилось 458 файлов, если каждый файл просматривать, скажем, примерно 10 минут, то получится 4580 минут, что в свою очередь равняется 76,333 часам делим все это на 8 рабочих часов, получаем, примерно, 10 дней, это без перекуров обедов и всего прочего,т.е. вообще не поднимая головы от компа. Далее дополнительные проверки и устранения других причин заражения, все это есть в присланном письме. Ну скажем на все про все примерно 15, плюс минус, дней.

все это с учетом того что сайты делал не я, а другой человек, сейчас попросили меня этим заняться.

Так вот вопросик, есть ли смысл этим вообще заморачиваться, или заказчику будет дешевле все это по-удалять и сделать новые сайты. Как вы думаете?
Вы бы взялись за эту работу? Еще с условием того, что сумма оплаты еще не обговаривалась, человек просто прислал письмо, которое ему прислал хостинг и попросил разобраться.
И если бы взялись сколько можно за это просить?
Посоветуйте что-нибудь. 
Я если честно, думаю дать отказ.
Буду всем очень признателен за помощь и совет.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

> Добрый день, уважаемое сообщество!
> 
> все это с учетом того что сайты делал не я, а другой человек, сейчас попросили меня этим заняться.
> 
> Так вот вопросик, есть ли смысл этим вообще заморачиваться, или заказчику будет дешевле все это по-удалять и сделать новые сайты. Как вы думаете?
> Вы бы взялись за эту работу? Еще с условием того, что сумма оплаты еще не обговаривалась, человек просто прислал письмо, которое ему прислал хостинг и попросил разобраться.
> И если бы взялись сколько можно за это просить?
> Посоветуйте что-нибудь. 
> Я если честно, думаю дать отказ.
> Буду всем очень признателен за помощь и совет.


Мы сейчас разрабатываем алгоритмы как раз для таких случаев. Руками конечно там вычищать нереально, если только ИТ-таджиков нанять  :Smiley:  Я скину ссылку нашему эксперту, он поможет.

----------


## revisium

> Так вот вопросик, есть ли смысл этим вообще заморачиваться,


Да. Лечить в большинстве случаев дешевле, чем делать новый.




> или заказчику будет дешевле все это по-удалять и сделать новые сайты.


Если компания или специалист занимается профессиональным лечением, у него есть инструментарий и навыки работы с ним, которые позволяют сделать все в течение 2-3 часов. Редкие сайты требуют для лечения и установки защиты больше 3х часов. 




> Вы бы взялись за эту работу? Еще с условием того, что сумма оплаты еще не обговаривалась, человек просто прислал письмо, которое ему прислал хостинг и попросил разобраться.
> И если бы взялись сколько можно за это просить?


Если потребуется работа специалиста - http://revisium.com/ . Для начала работы достаточно оформить запрос через форму заказа лечения. По стоимости 3 - 4 т.р. за сайт, в зависимости от CMS.




> Посоветуйте что-нибудь.


Совет такой же как и у врачей - не заниматься самолечением, а обратиться к специалистам.

----------

